# dar morbo



## Domtom

Por favor, ¿cómo se diría en francés *le da morbo*?

Ejemplo:

Ella se desnuda en la discoteca. - ¿Sí? ¿Por qué lo hace? - Porque *le da morbo*.

Gracias - Merci


----------



## denBosch

Hola

Mi diccionario dice lo siguiente, te lo voy a copiar literalmente porque no soy capaz de expresarlo en alguna frase:

*morbo* m *1.* maladie _f_ *2.* _FIG_ morbidité, sensualité _f_ un peu malsaine.

Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## Domtom

Es la 2ª, así que si alguien sabe cómo se dice, *en una sola palabra* *francesa *(si existe), *"une sensualité un peu malsaine" *en la frase "porque le provoca una sensualité un peu malsaine", se agradecería.

Basándose en el DRAE, tb. se puede explicar diciendo "porque le provoca reacciones mentales moralmente insanas", y por eso se dice, ejemplo del mismo diccionario, _"Una novela morbosa"._

Gracias, denBosch.


----------



## GURB

El DUEA da de " morbo" la definicion siguiente:_ col_. Atraccion y excitacion que produce lo desagradable, lo cruel, lo prohibido o lo considerado inmoral.
A partir de aqui no me parece aventurado traducir por: " parce que çà l'excite."


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Morbo en francés no se emplea así como así, no tanto como en español. Es una palabra culta.

Pienso como Gurb: Ça l'excite.

Es lo que diríamos, así, normalmente.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## josepbadalona

Gurb tiene toda la razón, como siempre.


----------



## Domtom

Remerciements (par ordre alphabétique): DenBosch, Gévy, Gurb, Josepbadalona.

El reciente tema sobre la *“Petite aguicheuse*”, me ha hecho recordarme, por asociación de ideas, del hilo que abrí sobre _le da morbo_, por lo que vuelvo a él, como estás viendo.

Y es que no me convence

Le da morbo

Ça l’excite

Me explico. Pongamos por ejemplo el caso de los filósofos del siglo XIX, con Hegel y compañía. Es sabido que, no pocos de ellos, al escribir en sus obras lo hacían de un modo expresamente enrevesado, o sea, que por ejemplo en un determinado momento en vez de exponer con claridad un determinado pensamiento, lo expresaban con una cierta trampa intelectual, para que te pensaras que quería decir “A”, seguías leyendo, creando en “A”, y unas páginas después el autor te dice “y eso que dije no quiere decir “A” sino más bien "B" y bla... bla...”.

Se dice que *había mucho morbo en eso *, en eso de cómo escribían los filósofos. Vamos, que querían como ostentar más sabiduría y agudeza filosófica de la que tenían, querían un poco ser admirados, o encontraban placer en hacer que el lector se rompiese un poco la cabeza al leerlos... No sé si me explico...

Es evidente que aquí no me podréis decir que “había mucha excitación en eso”, que *ça leur excite*, bueno, no lo sé, igual sí. En este contexto, ¿cómo es *morbo* en francés? Y en el otro contexto, aquel ejemplo con que abrí el hilo, ¿seguís pensando en *excite*?

Gracias mil


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Dans ce dernier exemple Domtom, j'appelle ça de la masturbation mentale / intellectuelle.

Mais pas d'accord avec ton analyse des philosophes allemands du XIX .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## raidam

En fait ici dans ton exemple des philosophes, ils veulent montrer qu'ils sont intelligents donc on dit souvent: ils se la jouent, ils se la pètent, ils déballent leur science et comme on dit: l'intelligence c'est comme la confiture moins on en a plus on l'étale ce que je suis en train de faire ici lol!!

Pour la fille peut-être : porque le da morba = pour faire sa chaude ( chaudasse mas vulgar), pour faire la belle, pour se mettre en valeur....

hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Merci beaucoup Raidam, mais ma phrase est _había morbo en eso_
et non _ellos tenían morbo en eso_

ou de trucs comme ça.

Comment serait-il alors? Merci.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- Ça (l')émoustille
- C'est émoustillant

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## almuxate

Por lo que he podido leer, esta palabra no se emplea de igual forma en francés que en español, por ello mi duda:

¿Cómo se traduciría: la vida de las celebridades puede resultar morbosa?


----------



## almuxate

Creo que sí. Gracias


----------



## grandluc

La vie des célébrités peut susciter une attirance malsaine. (por saber cosas de vidas ajenas...)


----------



## yserien

No pienso que morbo y excitación sean la misma cosa siempre. Algun ejemplo : El niño se excita a la vista de los juguetes..(aquí no cabe morbo)
Yo definiría el morbo algo asi por complacencia, gusto, atracción por algo malsano, peligroso, prohibido. Incluso en un plano sexual,sensual ,puede haber morbo si la causa de la excitación va acompañado de algo extraordinario.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Hola, retomo este hilo para preguntar cómo puedo referirme en francés al "morbo" de un noticiero (un journal télévisif). Cuando un noticiero (sensacionalista, amarillista) informa sobre un accidente y muestra los cuerpos destrozados de las víctimas, por ejemplo, o cuando asesinaron a una nena y muestran repetidamente una foto de ella con la madre, decimos que eso es "morbo" (y yo en particular cambio de canal...)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Dependerá de la frase en qué quieres incluir el _morbo_. Tienes varias posibilidades según necesites la expresión dar morbo, el sustantivo o incluso un adjetivo.
- racoler, de mal gusto, scatologique, grossier, grossièreté, voyeurisme, donner du piquant,...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Dans ce cas, c'est du* voyeurisme*. De plus en plus fréquent à la télévision.


> le terme est également utilisé dans un contexte élargi : par exemple on  parle de voyeurisme du téléspectateur face à des images ou événements  touchant des personnes humaines dans leur intimité ou dans leur chair.Wikipédia.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Muchas gracias por todas las opciones, voy a ver cada una a ver cuál es la que cuadraría más ("racoller" y "donner du piquant" es la primera vez que las escucho). Pero lo que sí tengo que aclarar es que no estoy hablando del espectador que mira el noticiero, sino de la propia producción de los que hacen ese noticiero, que eligen mostrar esas imágenes (supongo que para sumar más rating), por lo que pensaría que "voyeurisme" no sería lo más exacto (ya que lo veo como algo del telespectador). 
La frase en la que quiero incluir "morbo" es muy sencilla, ya que mirando el noticiero pienso: "eso es morbo". Otra opción que se me ocurre es "son morbosos" (o "el noticiero es moroboso"), con el adjetivo. Pero la original era la primera.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re,

La falta de respuesta convincente es debida a que en los noticiarios (por lo que respeta a Francia) se evita cuidadosamente este tipo de imágenes. De vez en cuando no hay más remedio que enseñarlas y el presentador advierte que "les images qui suivent peuvent heurter la sensibilité de vos enfants s'ils sont près de vous". Mis amigos franceses qui veranean en España siempre quedan sorprendidos por la crudeza de las imágenes de los noticiarios españoles.

Hace poco una oleada de atracos en el sur de Francia atrajo la atención de los periodistas franceses y los muertos (tanto el joyero como un policía) no se veían, o solo una forma cubierta por una sábana. En cambio, la foto del atracador muerto en Alicante apareció claramente (su cara y la sangre) en el telediario español. Solo para dar un ejemplo reciente.

Tenemos pues que remitirnos a la prensa _à scandale_ o _à sensation_.
- c'est de l'exhibitionnisme malsain (_exhibitionnisme _siendo el contra punto de _voyeurisme_)
- cela frise l'indécence
- c'est racoleur / provocateur
- c'est "trash"

Espera otras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

On peut parler également de curiosité morbide. Enfin, il me semble.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ChocolatHada

Gracias por la respuesta. 
Sobre el estilo de los noticieros, acá en Argentina tenemos de todo: los más cuidadosos y los más truculentos. Pero a mi entender el morbo en los noticieros es -por desgracia- algo mundial, como se vio, por ejemplo, con las horribles imágenes de Kadafi en sus últimas horas. 
Tomo tus expresiones y esperaré si alguien aporta alguna más.
Saludos, salut!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Como siempre valoro mucho la respuesta aportada por Martine a propósito de la diferencia de tratamiento de la información en los noticiarios o informativos de los dos países. Su analisis muy justo y acertado es una muestra más de las diferencias culturales entre nuestros dos países. Desgraciadamente, en el tema que nos ocupa, la distancia se va aminorando cada vez más, y el francesito de a pie, ya "voyeur" de por sí, se ve ofrecer en los medios televisivos, una oferta cada vez más cruda - a veces hasta el hartazgo- de los más sangrientos y horribles acontecimientos de nuestro mundo tan maltrecho hoy en día.
Así que "le voyeurisme" funciona por ambos lados. _Voyeurisme_ es a la vez* la búsqueda* del sensacionalismo y* la oferta* de informaciones sensacionales.
_Je n'adhère pas du tout à ce voyeurisme qu'on nous impose !_ (tomado de un blog), _ce voyeurisme déplacé_ (id.).


> Je suis écoeurée du JT de ce soir, 4 décembre 2006.
> _Assez de  voir cette petite fille pleurer ses parents morts sur une plage, ces  membres humains sans propriétaire, ces hommes et ces femmes agoniser,  victimes d'éclat d'obus, ces terroristes trancher la gorge d'otages...
> Assez de banaliser ce genre d'horreurs au point de les laisser diffuser à la télévision.
> C'est du voyeurisme pur et simple._*Forum France2.fr*


 Son expresiones harto frecuentes que acaban de arraigar en nuestro idioma
Acaba de aparecer en la prensa, y no es de extrañar, el adjetivo _voyeuriste_, para calificar a ciertas emisiones  con las que uno puede darse una ración de sensacionalismo...iba a decir de vista. Pero, a veces, los dos.
Un saludo


----------



## ChocolatHada

Muchísimas gracias GURB por tu respuesta, era lo que me faltaba para encontrar el término exacto. Entonces era "voyeurisme". Inicialmente no creí que lo fuera porque en español el término "voyeur" indica otra cosa (específicamente, una persona que gusta espiar lo que no corresponde). Pero ahora con esos ejemplos que nos diste entiendo que en francés "voyeurisme" es exactamente lo que buscaba.
Merci beaucoup!!!!!


----------

